
Show HN: FakeBullshit.news – A fake fake news website - scyclow
http://fakebullshit.news
======
SmkyMt
I appreciate that you left a JS error that revealed, "We are hiring! Please go
to ... for details"

Will be sure to send my FakeBullCV :-)

EDIT: grammar (but why bother, right?)

------
wlkr
Just an fyi, the closing tag of the Google Analytics script isn't correctly
closed (bottom of the page).

~~~
scyclow
That was an intentional joke, but thanks for the heads up!

~~~
wlkr
Well now I feel like an idiot :)

------
aduffy
Curious if the poorly written prose was generated by AI or a person. Funny
stuff though!

~~~
scyclow
Thanks! I'm using a shitty markov chain generator with real fake and real real
news for training data, and using that for most of the articles. For the
comments, I either wrote them or took them from real fake news websites.

~~~
aduffy
Cool, it smelled like MC :)

